# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Hỗ trợ đấu nối phần cứng Servo driver Mitsubishi Mr J2s_A, với PLC FX3u MT

## BiBi_Nguyễn

Nhờ các bác hỗ trợ giúp em chỗ đáu nối phần cứng, e sủ dụng driver MR j2s_A, nguồn 1 pha. sử dụng nguồn 24vdc từ ngoài. chân kích xung từ PLC là Y0, chân Điều hướng là Y1.
CN1B
- chân 15,16,17,5,SG vào 0vdc.
- chân 13 vào 24vdc.
CN1A
- OPC(11) vào 24vdc.
- Sg(10)  vào 0vdc.
- PP(3) vào Y0, NP(2) vào Y1.
PLC: com vào 0vdc.
Khi e gắn cáp CN1B vs Encoder thì ok, nhưng khi gắn cáp CN1A vào thi driver làm cái bụp. Em hoang mang quá nhờ các bác hỗ trợ dùm e. e thấy hương dẫn nhiều bác cũng đấu nối như vậy nhưng không xảy ra vấn đề j.

----------


## spkt2004

Cn1A chỉ dùng 4 dây cho xung, chiều. Còn lại đấu nội trong jack theo manual.
Thứ 2 là nếu theo như bạn nói, bạn dùng chân y1 làm chân điều hướng, tức là mình nghĩ nó như on-off sẽ đảo chiều đúng không? Nếu bạn dùng plc mitsu thì nó không cho phép vậy thì phải. Chỉ có mode ab đấu nối như vậy được thôi. Mà mod ab thì không phải chế độ bạn đang chạy. 
Mình nghĩ đấu nối khá dễ mà, manual có hết rồi. Down về ngâm làm theo thôi.

----------

BiBi_Nguyễn

----------


## BiBi_Nguyễn

> Cn1A chỉ dùng 4 dây cho xung, chiều. Còn lại đấu nội trong jack theo manual.
> Thứ 2 là nếu theo như bạn nói, bạn dùng chân y1 làm chân điều hướng, tức là mình nghĩ nó như on-off sẽ đảo chiều đúng không? Nếu bạn dùng plc mitsu thì nó không cho phép vậy thì phải. Chỉ có mode ab đấu nối như vậy được thôi. Mà mod ab thì không phải chế độ bạn đang chạy. 
> Mình nghĩ đấu nối khá dễ mà, manual có hết rồi. Down về ngâm làm theo thôi.


a có thể hướng dẫn e cách đấu nối không, bài toán của e đơn chỉ chỉ cần kích xung từ chân Y0 cua plc cho servo quay 1 vòng, plc thi e lập trình dc, nhưng phần cứng e đấu sai hả j ak, e đốt hết 1 driver ui. hjx

----------


## CKD

Mình thấy việc quan trọng nhất của việc đấu nối mạch mà cái sơ đồ & hiểu rỏ chức năng của mỗi thành phần trong sơ đồ.

Thế mà ít thấy bạn nào viết bài hỏi có trình bày sơ đồ mà mình đã thực hiện. Việc mô tả sẽ rất khó hiểu và khó tìm ra lỗi.
Đó là chưa nói đến việc chủ quan hoặc cẩu thả đấu sai.

----------

BiBi_Nguyễn

----------


## BiBi_Nguyễn

> Mình thấy việc quan trọng nhất của việc đấu nối mạch mà cái sơ đồ & hiểu rỏ chức năng của mỗi thành phần trong sơ đồ.
> 
> Thế mà ít thấy bạn nào viết bài hỏi có trình bày sơ đồ mà mình đã thực hiện. Việc mô tả sẽ rất khó hiểu và khó tìm ra lỗi.
> Đó là chưa nói đến việc chủ quan hoặc cẩu thả đấu sai.


Sorry a, sơ đồ e đấu như vậy. PLC e viết hàm lập trình là [DPLSY k50000 k131072 Y000]. e sẽ ON/Off Y1 để đảo chiều ( không biết chương trình đúng không mà phần cứng đã có vấn đề ).HJx

----------


## spkt2004

Mình mới xem qua sơ đồ kết nối của bạn, cơ bản thì hình như sai sai rồi. Cơ bản có cái sơ đồ như anh CDK khuyên thì nhiều anh em sẽ giúp bạn, chứ đốt thêm driver thì cũng tội.
Cái đảo chiều, bạn chuyển sang y3 trở lên nhé, y1 chỉ phát xung thôi. Mà cơ bản nếu chỉ cần quay một vòng chưa quan tâm chiều thì vứt luôn chiều luôn đi. Chỉ cần chuỗi xung là motor nó quay theo chiều mặc định rồi. À nhớ cài trong para mode chạy N.21 là pulse train + sign 0011 thì phải đó.
Ngoài ra đấu chân với nguồn dc sai rồi, cháy driver là phải. Để mình tra manual rồi sẽ chỉ dẫn số trang trong manual bạn tự nghiệm nó mới lưu trong đầu (thực ra cũng chả lưu đâu, mình làm cả chục lần rồi mà giờ vẫn quên này, hi. Nhưng mà cơ bản bạn sẽ biết phải tra ở đâu).
Một điểm nữa là không biết bạn dùng motor công suất bao nhiêu, hệ số nhân trong driver cài bao nhiêu, để tốc độ cao thế phải cố định motor lại không nó chạy là hơi bị mệt với nó đấy.
Mình bận chút có gì mình on sau.

----------

BiBi_Nguyễn

----------


## BiBi_Nguyễn

> Mình mới xem qua sơ đồ kết nối của bạn, cơ bản thì hình như sai sai rồi. Cơ bản có cái sơ đồ như anh CDK khuyên thì nhiều anh em sẽ giúp bạn, chứ đốt thêm driver thì cũng tội.
> Cái đảo chiều, bạn chuyển sang y3 trở lên nhé, y1 chỉ phát xung thôi. Mà cơ bản nếu chỉ cần quay một vòng chưa quan tâm chiều thì vứt luôn chiều luôn đi. Chỉ cần chuỗi xung là motor nó quay theo chiều mặc định rồi. À nhớ cài trong para mode chạy N.21 là pulse train + sign 0011 thì phải đó.
> Ngoài ra đấu chân với nguồn dc sai rồi, cháy driver là phải. Để mình tra manual rồi sẽ chỉ dẫn số trang trong manual bạn tự nghiệm nó mới lưu trong đầu (thực ra cũng chả lưu đâu, mình làm cả chục lần rồi mà giờ vẫn quên này, hi. Nhưng mà cơ bản bạn sẽ biết phải tra ở đâu).
> Một điểm nữa là không biết bạn dùng motor công suất bao nhiêu, hệ số nhân trong driver cài bao nhiêu, để tốc độ cao thế phải cố định motor lại không nó chạy là hơi bị mệt với nó đấy.
> Mình bận chút có gì mình on sau.


Dạ e cảm ơn a trước, e cũng ngâm cứu manual ui, mà cuối cùng lại banh lun.hjx. lần đầu làm về servo hum có kinh nghiệm gì hết.
Bài toán e cần chỉ là input plc on lên thì plc kích xung cho servo quay 1 vòng.

----------


## BiBi_Nguyễn

> Mình mới xem qua sơ đồ kết nối của bạn, cơ bản thì hình như sai sai rồi. Cơ bản có cái sơ đồ như anh CDK khuyên thì nhiều anh em sẽ giúp bạn, chứ đốt thêm driver thì cũng tội.
> Cái đảo chiều, bạn chuyển sang y3 trở lên nhé, y1 chỉ phát xung thôi. Mà cơ bản nếu chỉ cần quay một vòng chưa quan tâm chiều thì vứt luôn chiều luôn đi. Chỉ cần chuỗi xung là motor nó quay theo chiều mặc định rồi. À nhớ cài trong para mode chạy N.21 là pulse train + sign 0011 thì phải đó.
> Ngoài ra đấu chân với nguồn dc sai rồi, cháy driver là phải. Để mình tra manual rồi sẽ chỉ dẫn số trang trong manual bạn tự nghiệm nó mới lưu trong đầu (thực ra cũng chả lưu đâu, mình làm cả chục lần rồi mà giờ vẫn quên này, hi. Nhưng mà cơ bản bạn sẽ biết phải tra ở đâu).
> Một điểm nữa là không biết bạn dùng motor công suất bao nhiêu, hệ số nhân trong driver cài bao nhiêu, để tốc độ cao thế phải cố định motor lại không nó chạy là hơi bị mệt với nó đấy.
> Mình bận chút có gì mình on sau.


Dạ cảm ơn a đã hỗ trợ, e đã xem manual rồi cũng xem mấy bài chỉ đấu nối trên mạng. Mà sao vẫn thất bại. Hjx.
Bài toán e cần chỉ là khi có tín hiệu input thj plc xuất xung cho servo quay 1 vòng thôi. 
Nhờ a hỗ trợ giúp em.

----------


## CKD

Bạn tham khảo thêm ở đây
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/60...-J2S-40A/page5

Mình không nhớ rỏ lắm về dòng này vì chỉ dùng qua có 1 lần.
Mình xem trên mobi nên có thể là không rỏ vì zoom qua lại. Nhưng thấy có vẻ không sai nguyên lý.

Ngoài ra là thiếu nguồn cấp cho các input function ở CN1B ở pin 13

Tèo driver là thế nào? Đèn chỉ báo có còn không? Theo mình có thể tèo chỉ khi chạm pin 3 ở CN1B thôi

----------

BiBi_Nguyễn

----------


## BiBi_Nguyễn

> Bạn tham khảo thêm ở đây
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/60...-J2S-40A/page5
> 
> Mình không nhớ rỏ lắm về dòng này vì chỉ dùng qua có 1 lần.
> Mình xem trên mobi nên có thể là không rỏ vì zoom qua lại. Nhưng thấy có vẻ không sai nguyên lý.
> 
> Ngoài ra là thiếu nguồn cấp cho các input function ở CN1B ở pin 13
> 
> Tèo driver là thế nào? Đèn chỉ báo có còn không? Theo mình có thể tèo chỉ khi chạm pin 3 ở CN1B thôi


Cảm ơn bạn nhiều! minh còn sót chân 13 của cn1b, Chânn 13 mình nối 24vdc, mình còn không rõ chỗ đấu nối ở CN1A, thấy có a nối phải đấu trở, rồi nguồn 5V j nữa. Mình không rõ.

----------

